# #2018 FIFA World Cup Vote: Round 2



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting rules
*
1. Votes are now public
2. All forumers using multiple accounts in Round 1 will be banned, as detected by the SSC system
3. To be eligible to vote you require 100 posts


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

England it is.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*You are advised NOT to post in this thread. Vote and move along.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting Scandal
*

1. Given the number of multiple accounts created by forumers, there will be a delay between the results of Round 2 and the start of Round 3 (if one is required)

2. All forumers, banned for violating the rules, in some cases, creating 15 accounts, will have their votes removed i.e. they will be null and void

3. All forumers with less than 100 posts will not have their votes count.

A full summary of the voting in Round 2 will be released a few hours after the end of Round 2, including the names of the multiple accounts created, and the responsible forumers.

The transition from a private to public vote has significanly enhanced the quality of the results of the Round 2 poll.
*
Forumers are reminded that an automatic detection system tracks every forumer with multiple accounts each and every time they log in, confirming the rule violation.*


----------



## goral_kamil (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to win Spain and Portugal, but I vote on Russia :cheers:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Why, who's paying you?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Voting for Round 2 has now closed*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Round 2: Voting Results*

The candidature of *Portugal and Spain*, having obtained the least number of votes, will not participate in the next round.

*Eligible:* Registered Forumers AND 100 post minimum
*Participants *167
*Abstentions *0
*Valid ballots* 124
*Invalid ballots* 43
*Majority required *63 



> *England* *55*
> *Portugal and Spain* *13* *
> Russia* *56*


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

You removed votes only from Russia though there are a lot votes that are out of rules for England.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

coth said:


> You removed votes only from Russia though there are a lot votes that are out of rules for England.


I do not remove any votes apart from those that do not meet the requirements below.

1. Minimum post count 100
2. Banned forumers cannot vote

e.g. if waqif used his 15 accounts to vote for Country X, all the banned accounts votes were removed.

A total of 13 votes were invalid for England, 26 for Russia, 4 for Spain.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

ok
but i accounted 24 for russia and 15 for england


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I have it all in an Excel document, so I don't count anything.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

I made it a lot simpler. Just opened tabs with user profiles with less than 100 and banned accounts in two windows. And counted them all. So you got something wrong in excel.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

As I've said, I don't count, Excel does it, each profile, each post count of each forumer, and each forumer status i.e. banned or not, and whether the vote is counted or not.

This is checked against previous rounds, which also has each forumer, with the post count and account status.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

coth said:


> ok
> but i accounted 24 for russia and 15 for england


*26 * invalid votes

1. Posts under 100 AND/OR
2. Accounts banned

ambir boyerling3 cobra713 D4 DjayRX ED9M Egor Findecan GammaHamster goral_kamil Lacrim'ka Litmus Malefic91 MontBlanc nicobolso222 orj_st.kru plasmalover Qatar Son 333 qatarson sky diver 29 some1 stangen Travisil ultEmate venki04ss waqif


----------

